# Serious pursuit of the blues - bought two new instructional DVD's



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My ambition for this winter is to develop some chops, and find a couple of local friends to jam with!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> My ambition for this winter is to develop some chops, and find a couple of local friends to jam with!


Not only are those 2 artists are in my personal top 20 guitar players, I also own both of those DVDs'. A lot of good solid instruction and advice. Enjoy!


----------



## riff (Oct 10, 2010)

Warren freaks me out...love that dude!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

warren is the man, no doubt


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> warren is the man, no doubt


+1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> warren is the man, no doubt




+2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

